# I got to watch them devour a treat ball for the first time.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow...that was a fantastic experience I just viewed. When I am working a full day, I have been leaving a treat ball for the dogs to amuse themselves with. However, I have never actually seen them empty them. I have always been at work when they do it. 

Well, tonight, I found a treat ball that I had left for them (I hide them in a different spot each day and part of the game is to find it) that had not been touched. It was still full.......  So I popped it down and watched what went on.

First Ozkar got it and tried to chew it, then Zsa Zsa did similar. All the while Astro is looking at them with a puzzled look, as if to say..."what's wrong with you two? it's easy...." ???. Then little Zsa Zsa drops the ball, Astro dives in and starts nosing it around the floor like a seal. He would roll it, pick up the treats and then repeat process. He was fast too. The other two then just followed him around and picked up the little bits he missed. (It's tiny pieces of kibble) 

So it now appears that the treat ball emptying duties fall to Astro and the other two just get the scraps he misses.... no wonder he's a mountain!  

It made me giggle though to watch it. Small things...I know....but it was an experience I had not yet seen from them and the dynamics of how it all happened was just as interesting as Astro's speed and efficiency in destroying the contents....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mine just enjoyes rolling the ball.... He spills the contents all over and I get to pick them up


----------

